# Timbren Installation on F150



## Swinn (May 14, 2005)

I have an 03 F-150 and I just got a set of timbrens for the front. I was looking at the truck today and just mocked the rubber spacer and spring and there doesn't look like anywhere near enough room to install. I realize they should be touching but the spring touches the control arm even without the rubber spacer. Does anyone know if I need the spacer? Did you turn up the torsion bars before you put them on? I have one last question about installing these on an F150, has anyone had any problems with them causing damage to the attachment point. If you have seen an F150 prior to the '04 the bump stops don't hit directly on the frame but a little section welded to the side of the frame which is where I am concerned about breaking or causing damage.


----------



## ChloMag (Dec 13, 2004)

Jack the front of the truck off the ground. Remove the lower shock bolts, install the timbrens, put the shock bolts back and you're ready to roll.


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

I am no expert on these but I know how they went on my chevy. You absolutelty do need the spacers. Follow the instructions that came with the Timbrens. Or get on the Timbren website and download the instructions. Also, I have seen people loosen the shocks a bit to make it easier to get them on. Then tighten the shock back up afterwards. Obviously, you have to lift the trcuk first.


----------

